# Chrome Rallye II



## gto455pr (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi guys!!!! Looking for imputs on chrome rally II's. I know that wheel ventigues have them but they have only 30 day warranty. I think this is to low for an +\- $800 dollar investment. In other words any low quality plating will last more than 30 days. Other supplier don't have them is stock @ this moment and they have a long shipping time but they offer them in triple chrome. Have anyone had any experience with wheel vintiques chrome wheels??? Can you please provide photos intalled in your car. I will appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance
confused:willy:


----------



## gto455pr (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW 35 views no even a comment....confused:confused


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was tempted to respond earlier, but I don't have anything specific to Wheel Vintique's chrome quality. The only thing that I could offer would be that I have used the Chevy style Ralley Wheels and was VERY impressed with the quality of the wheel, overall. If that could be considered any indication of the quality of the chrome, then you're probably going to be fine.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

gto455pr said:


> Hi guys!!!! Looking for imputs on chrome rally II's. I know that wheel ventigues have them but they have only 30 day warranty. I think this is to low for an +\- $800 dollar investment. In other words any low quality plating will last more than 30 days. Other supplier don't have them is stock @ this moment and they have a long shipping time but they offer them in triple chrome. Have anyone had any experience with wheel vintiques chrome wheels??? Can you please provide photos intalled in your car. I will appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> confused:willy:


Specialty Wheel has them too. They can also make them in 17" sizes. I don't have any direct experience with either vendor, but I'm strongly considering the chrome versions for my 69.

Bear


----------



## gto455pr (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys, thanks for the info!!!

You know, I have a 70 triple black GTO and i belive that it should look awesome with this wheels but 30 days warranty for $800 spend throws me off.

Then, have youve seen photos of cars with this wheels???

Milton


----------



## gto455pr (Nov 7, 2010)

Me again!!! Contacted Specialty Wheels, their tools is on repair, delivery would be by June. The only thing is that they do not ship via USPS, so freight will be $430 (via FedEx). In other words 60% over the cost of the wheels will be in freight charges ($107 per wheel) for a total of $287 per wheel. A year ago I had ordered wheels for my pick up truck (16" x 7") and I paid $35 in freight per wheel via USPS. I belive companies do not understand what is Total Cost Concept of their products to the end user "customer". I'm not criticizing Specialty Wheels which i think has a great product and customer service person but with a total cost of $280 I think I can buy some nice 17" wheels for my car.

Then guys, any suggestion?? Car is Black with black vinyl top, lowered 2":confused


----------

